# a purple green tutorial



## poppy z (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is my first tutorial , I hope you'll enjoy it.

1) my material:

brushes: (from mac)






eye brow: brow zings (Benefit), dark color





foundation (select spf 15 NC30 MAC), powder (matte finish n°3 Sable) and concealer (Touche éclat, Yves St Laurent, n°3)






blush (a mix of 2): blushbaby (mac) , n°49 (makeup forever):






eye shadows (mac): shadestick royal hue, vex, amberlights, stars'n'rocket, humid, plumage, fluidline shale






mascara: base prep+prime , lengthening mascara black (yours)






lipstick: n°77 (makeup forever) or strawberryblonde (mac)






2) the makeup

so: my face without makeup (sorry...):






after foundation, powder, and eye brow set:






vex: under eye brow






royal hue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n the lid






amberlights: on the inner corner






stars'n'rocket: on the lid






humid on the outer and plumage for crease:










eyeliner: fluidline shade with n°266 brush:










base prep+ prime and mascara:










blush: first blushbaby, than n°49 (makeup forever) for crease






first choice of lipstick: a purple one: n°77 (makeup forever), for the night






or a pink-coral one (strawberryblonde, mac), for the day






Tell me what is your favourite lipstick, what do you prefer with the makeup.

I hope you've enjoyed! Bye bye


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 18, 2006)

very pretty, i love both looks but i like the pink lips better


----------



## thefaultline (Feb 18, 2006)

Both lipstick looks are nice, but i prefer the purple over pink.


----------



## Bianca (Feb 18, 2006)

I prefer the pink! Thanks for your tutorial!


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks for the tutorial! i like the strawberry blonde lipstick on ya better


----------



## Virginie (Feb 18, 2006)

Hye Poppy!
Do you recognize me??
I prefer your makeup with the purple one, of course!
And the association "purple/green" is a funny idea, I'll try this makeup as soon as is possible....
Big kisses and see you soon!


----------



## metalkitty (Feb 18, 2006)

This is soo pretty! Great blending too.


----------



## poppy z (Feb 19, 2006)

thanx you all! 
 for the lipstick: purple:2 vs pink: 3.... everybody thinks different: its cool.


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 19, 2006)

i like the pink i think the purple, and please don't take this the wrong way, ages u a bit

u did a great job tutorials seem very hard


----------



## poppy z (Feb 19, 2006)

Thx for your honesty. I think I prefer the pink too. But I am a fan of purple and violet color.... The purple one is better for a party, I think.


----------



## junealexandra (Feb 19, 2006)

100% I like the purple better with the eyes. 
You wear the strawberry blonde well too, maybe with more green eyes?   
Just my newbie opinion.  You look beautiful either way anyway.


----------



## xiahe (Feb 21, 2006)

both lipsticks look great with the look, but i like the pinky one better.


----------



## TRES TEAL (Feb 21, 2006)

i think the purple lips look hot , the pink loos good too, but i think the purple on u is amazing


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 2, 2006)

nice tutorial


----------



## cuiran (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha too cute!


----------

